# New born with swollen joints..



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

I have a doe that kidded today.year before last year she had a doeling that we thought was sick. We tried everything to save her.She was treated by the vet with antibiotics for pneumonia and she had swollen joints.She just hung on we figured she had made it that far so we tried steriods she never improved and after we had invested quite a bit of time and money on her she died in her sleep. I promised myself I wouldn't put myself or another kid through that again.
Well that same mom kidded today and had twins. One died not sure why but I suspect he got cold and wet as it was raining.I found them and scooped them both up one was curled up and had a full tummy. I brought her to the barn with mom. I went out to check and noticed she had the same swollen knees.
Any one have experience with this? She was nursing? I have 25 does and this is the only one with this.I have her sister and she has pretty healthy kids. I am at a loss.























These pics were taken 3/17 as you can see her knees are knobby and she is tiny.the pooper is obviously working


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Sounds like what they call Joint Ill...it takes antibiotis to cure it...


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

How swollen are the joints? I've never seen one born wth swollen joints before. Can you post a picture?


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Classic joint ill symptoms. Joint ill is pretty much an e. Coli infection. Treat immediately with tetracycline (bio-mycin). I use 1ml as a prophylactic dose on a newborn. She probably got it from having an untreated navel after being born in the wet and cold. It happens.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The day they are born? IT does take time for joint ill to come on.

Is this just a knobby kneed new kid, or is this true swelling. If this is actual fluid than kids can be born, alot dead, but some alive for a few days with Q fever, which is highly contagious. I would have the dam blood tested to see what you are dealing with, do not drink her milk. Vicki


----------



## Asia-Pacific (Feb 10, 2009)

sounds serious,Q fever.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

The only info. I can find on Q fever says its highly contagious and causes abortion. I have had 25 does for 4 years the last new goat I got was a buck 3 yrs ago. I have only had one abortion in this time. I will have the doe tested to be sure but the last kid she had was 2yrs ago. My goats are not barn raised so not much exposure to dust. I think my chances of having this would have to be from ticks if that is what it is. I can't find any symptom charts for does or kids just people.Keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

Good news the swelling in the knees is better.I think it may have been a traumatic birth as the buckling that died was huge and the little doe is tiny.It was definately swelling as yesterday they were mushy and today they are just knobby knees. She is up and around and pooping and peeing so maybe she will make it. DH got the gate up to the back pasture today so if this happens again i don't have to walk 2 miles in the rain to check on missing moms(he was supposed to have done it a month ago) . Now I can close them out of east bumble till they are done kidding.
Pics were added to the first post after the swelling in the knees had gone down


----------

